# Sudden loss of ambition, age related?



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

About three months ago I woke up one morning and everything suddenly seemed like a big hassle. I've lost my usual ambition and it really has not come back. I use to be a gym rat but that just seems useless...in all fairness to that issue I now live in pain due to lower back issues and honestly the gym does not help. I've lost my desire to invest money, work on the yard landscaping, fishing, going to the cabin, even the slightest idea of dealing with a boat is too much hassle. Basically anything I use to live for seems like a PITA. The idea of just sitting in the house and watching TV all weekend doesn't seem like a bad idea and that is something that use to be like torture to me. Is this normal when you age? I'm 47 now and have definitely slowed down physically plus the joint pain is irritating. Not sure if I believe in the low T idea. I know we do lose testosterone as we age but it kind of seems like the low T centers are a fad...maybe not, dunno. Thinking about going to the doctor and see what he thinks...unless this is just normal.


----------



## WILD_PHIL (Oct 27, 2013)

Well Iâ€™m 33 and my T level was super low. Got on the needle and feel a lot better. Gym or no gym I feel better. Iâ€™d have it checked if I was you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Captin Academy (May 25, 2004)

Back problems can make you sick!
Im about to have C4-C7 fused and I can tell you in the last year I have gained over 20lbs and generally dont do much of anything at the moment. 
Used to love to get up and hoopk up the boat and go fishing, sold it to a buddy a couple months ago.
Don't ignore it, go get if fixed!
Nerves in your spine control everything, and can lead you down a irreversible path...
Just sayin..


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Get to a doctor ASAP and repeat what you wrote here to him. No way is that normal.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Dude, you are only 47! Go to the doctor, a good doctor you trust. You may have low T, or hypo thyroid, or any other of a number of things that could be causing you to feel this way. Or maybe you are just depressed, who knows. Your description has me wanting to throw myself in the sea, I'm only 36! Maybe you just need a kick in the ***! For real though, I'm medical, get a checkup. If all checks out and you need a butt kicking, or just want to chat, shoot me a message. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Tired*

Hey bud, I felt bad for almost a year, didnt wanna do anything but sleep...everything hurt. Muscle aches, joint pain, bad headaches, etc. Went to numerous doctors downtown ;muscle tests were done. As well as any other test you can imagine. They found no problems, so they said. One day I was walking through the mall ( deerbrook) and decided to stop in the vitamin store...told the lady I was in pain, weak, tired and just wanted to sleep. Spent 100 dollars for different vitamins she suggested....after 1 week of taking them I dont hurt at all and actually stay active without daytime napping.....PM me and I can send you info or vitamin names....hope you feel better.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Only being 47 is the way I have always thought. Its only 47, but just started thinking maybe that is getting up there. The back pain does cumulatively add up. Some things are not worth doing due to the pain it induces.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

NO !!!.. It is NOT normal... You are 47...that is only half way there. Get yourself to a good Doctor in a good clinic and get the whole shebang.. You can't do what you could as a teen ager...but you ain't done yet..

I have always had the feeling that men go thru something about their mid 40s where their lives change.. It sure did with me and with almost every man I knew.... 

Get some professional help.. You still got 40 more years on this rock...and medical science and professional help can make that a good trip....

2cool is great...but a lousy place to go for medical help...


----------



## Mick R (Sep 20, 2016)

Could also be clinical depression, as well as low T, or an underactive thyroid. I've seen depression sneak up on a few friends over the years and it totally changed the way they looked at life. Definitely see the Doc.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Ox Eye said:


> Get to a doctor ASAP and repeat what you wrote here to him. No way is that normal.


X2!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

I just went to the Doctor for the same thing. Feeling not myself. I still fish almost everyday and put in over 40 hour a week at the fishing camp. Average 12-14 hours a day fishing/working. I worry about my mom, since my dad's passing. Emotional stuff will weigh you down. Doctor did blood work waiting on results. On top of it, waiting to have biopsy on a growth on the eyelid. I think most men go thru some mental, physical challenges at midlife.


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)

go get checked. i was in the same boat. if it is low T and your prostate is normal replacement will change your life.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Your not alone.I have not shared much on my medical disfortune as I have been fighting a saltwater infection ( mycrobarium marinum) for nearly 3 years and still having surgeries.I was loving life 3 years ago had a great job.I loved fishing Galveston bay area since I was 6 years old.Drs told me stay away from any water salt fresh river stream pools.My right had is deformed from 6-8 surgeries.I have been taking me and both of my parents to dr appointments.I can only say without a doubt without my christianity I'm dead.I have 2 sons and a loving wife.Plug into some spiritual help.That man that was here 2018 years ago suffered more than any of us ever will.I will add you to my prayer list.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Constant pain or pain upon moving from your bones will bring you down and make you not want to do physical things that you used to enjoy. And that fact naturally leads to feeling blue, or less ambitious, or depressed, whatever you want to call it. 

I went and saw my primary and he referred me to an orthopedic surgeon and had surgery (hip replacement) and things are better. I can and do fish again essentially pain free. I can do all the stuff to take care of a large yard again. I havenâ€™t gotten to where I can run well or play tennis like I used to, but now I swim for exercise and thatâ€™s a big mood lift. 

Do what it takes to stay active. People, especially men, are designed to be active and do physical things. Different things often start breaking down as we get towards 50. One friend has neck and shoulder issues. Heâ€™s had two surgeries and has remains active, although like me, not quite as good as he used to be. Another friend has low T and has done some things to manage that through a physician including drugs. He stays active and that really helps. 

Educate yourself about your options, talk to some quality medical pros, and take action to address your lack of ambition. No one, outside of freaks of nature, are as good physically at 50 as they are at 30. I feel at my best when Iâ€™m doing something strenuous, cutting up a tree, poling around in a marsh looking for redfish, swimming a mile. 

For me, I realized I needed to do something about my constant hip and back pain and for me, after looking at options, that meant surgery. But in your case, Iâ€™d definitely go and see a doctor, your primary if you have one, and get rolling on getting things fixed.


----------



## Fishcrane (Oct 5, 2004)

With everything you said , it might be Anhendioa


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Amen Bubba K. and I would think pain would beat you down. Get rid of that pain, hopefully with no drugs. Get common blood test to see what you might be lacking.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Get full blood work done and checked for low T.

https://www.menshormonalhealth.com/low-testosterone-symptoms.html


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Back pain will bring you down. I have lost more of my desire to do things and the issue is if you keep putting stuff off once you get around to tackling those items it will only make the pain worse. I was feeling down and more and more found myself drifting off in despair but with prayers, my chihuahua mix and the birth of my 1st grandchild (a 2nd in Nov) I have renew vigor on life. 

You truly should visit your family doctor first it might just be an easy fix with the right medicine or vitamins.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I would advise to book an appt with a urologist or an endocrinologist. They will be able to order up some labs and do a proper reading (cheap and fast). In the mean time, if you suspect low T, try some supplements like B complex, Nettle and Zinc. 



Low T is an epidemic. Its the food we eat the chemicals we eat/drink and breath and stress and work loads of the modern America. It could also be other physical issues with your body. I was in the same boat as you but with a few more problems. The labs will tell you if its a life style issue or a physical issue.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

You guys should be going to the doctor every year for a physical / EKG / CXR / serum studies...Sounds like some of y'all might be doing more preventative maintenance on your vehicles than your own body


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

WGA1 said:


> Only being 47 is the way I have always thought. Its only 47, but just started thinking maybe that is getting up there. The back pain does cumulatively add up. Some things are not worth doing due to the pain it induces.


I had 4 surgeries on my lumbar by the time I was 30. I urge you to go to a good neurologist ASAP! At 24 I had 2 Disk that were so bad that i could not stand up straight and I was dragging a leg behind me. I still worked this way for a couple of months until an operator in a plant I was in pulled me to the side. He asked me what was wring and I told him. He revoked my permit to work and sent me packing with a good Dr's name. 3 days later I was in surgery. When my back starts to hurt I am the same as you not wanting to do anything, but when it doesn't I'm ready to go.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Do like DC does, wake up morning and do this contest. 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2596929


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Mick R said:


> Could also be clinical depression, as well as low T, or an underactive thyroid. I've seen depression sneak up on a few friends over the years and it totally changed the way they looked at life. Definitely see the Doc.


This ^^

Go to your Primary Care Physician and repeat everything you said.

It could be low T, but that's a gradual thing.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Go see a DR. I am 62 and have trouble getting going in the mornings. Once I get going I can work all day. Just hard as heck to get going. Just finished building a front porch by MYSELF. I had to tell my 84 year old friend he could not help. Told him I was not going to start on it yet. He ain't gonna like this. I get up every morning with pain and pray that I was allowed another day. So YES you should go see a Dr. Way to young to feel that way.

By the way you can learn to control the pain without drugs. I truck hit me head-on while I was on a motorcycle. Get up everyday with pain but give thanks for being here.
AGAIN go see a Dr.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

It's the pain, chronic pain will kill all motivation to do anything. Truthfully though, the pain is generally better if you keep moving so power through it and once you get going, it'll get a little better.


You really should go see a Pain Management Specialist, you'll be amazed at how much more "energy" you have when you're not using the majority of your mental capacity thinking about how much you hurt.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Hopefully I can make this short. When I was 18 I started racing Karts. Raced for 15 years with crohns trying to hold me back along the way. 1 Local,1 Regional championship and a 2nd at the nationals. I noticed one time that I didnt have interest of working on the kart any more, then I noticed I didnt want to attend races anymore. I ended up "retiring 9 years ago. 

My freinds were in the ATV trail riding phase so I bought one too. After 7 years of that, it became a hassle to pull half of it apart and replace broke stuff.

I have been wanting a bout for about 2 years now. Nothing major...Been looking at Lunds recently. Wondering if this is going to be the same road the other hobbies took.

Other than that stuff, I still have the drive, still go out and mow, still go out and make home repairs, but things that I think are a pain in the buttt I dont want anything to do with.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Vitamins*

Here are the vitamins I take, for the guys who messaged me....hope it helps.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am going to try an assorted vitamin regiment like the one above. I do think the pain is an underlying issue. Have had two MRI's which led to two epidural steroid injections, facet joint injections, chiropractor, PT, and prescription NSAIDs. Nothing has worked, just constant pain but not sure if the surgeons know what exactly is causing the pain. Probably L4 and L5 discs but three different surgeons have all agreed it is not at an operable stage of degeneration yet. Seems like back pain is a very common problem with older people.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

WGA1 said:


> I am going to try an assorted vitamin regiment like the one above. I do think the pain is an underlying issue. Have had two MRI's which led to two epidural steroid injections, facet joint injections, chiropractor, PT, and prescription NSAIDs. Nothing has worked, just constant pain but not sure if the surgeons know what exactly is causing the pain. Probably L4 and L5 discs but three different surgeons have all agreed it is not at an operable stage of degeneration yet. Seems like back pain is a very common problem with older people.


If the pain management treatments aren't working, it's time to seriously consider surgery. Medical care sucks now, you have to take charge, don't let them tell you, you tell them. You're your own best advocate and only you know how much you hurt. My wife has ESI and facet injections regularly and we've found that having me at her Dr visits has helped a lot in getting the Drs to go to the next step and keep things on track. You need someone there that knows you and what you're going through to make sure the Dr is actually listening to you and not just nodding while they've already decided what to do. It's a huge hassle to stay on them and make sure you get the correct care but believe me, the first morning you wake up without pain, it will be completely worth it. You'll get SOOOOO much more accomplished when you don't hurt, chronic pain is simply exhausting.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm 57, back issues as well.

About a year ago I started feeling the same, testing showed my testosterone is normal...I'm struggling on most days to stay positive, ,, used to be hyper motivated on the job, sports, etc..

Not anymore.... I'll be watching updates on this thread,, not sure what to do right now.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

bg said:


> If the pain management treatments aren't working, it's time to seriously consider surgery. Medical care sucks now, you have to take charge, don't let them tell you, you tell them.
> 
> *You're your own best advocate*
> 
> ...


These (highlighted) words cannot be emphasized enough. The ONLY person/entity concerned about your well being is YOU.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dealing with that exact issue now. I have zero energy, constant fatigue, brain fog, etc...Mine has finally been narrowed down to heart & liver issues. Looking at a heart ablation in the near future and the liver is ongoing test & meds. Hopefully you get direction soon and get back after it.


----------



## Finatic31 (Apr 12, 2017)

If you are an avid outdoors person, or just gone camping, etc - get checked for Lyme disease.

Also - do NOT start taking any sort of depression meds before you get your testosterone checked. I was on Lexapro and lost a decade of my life for what turned out to be Low T. Age is NOT a contributing factor. Low T can happen to men at any stage in life.

Testosterone replacement will change your life!!!


----------



## cmartin (Apr 12, 2008)

I am 48, broke my neck 8 years ago, constant pain, though it varies. Still hunt, fish, surf, hike, give 2 teenagers a run for their money. just in more moderation. Yes go to dr, but I resist all pills if at all possible, I take a multivitamin. Try changing your diet to as many fruits and veggies as you can stand, then reward yourself with steak or cheese burger once every 2 weeks. Avoid all sugar. Severely limit alocohol. Eat to live donâ€™t live to eat. Get some cardio going, core strengthening plan. I go through varying emotional ups and downs, but I canâ€™t over emphasize a relationship with The LORD. You need a hope and a future as you watch your body wear out. Daily, I read Godâ€™s word as a â€˜perspective resetâ€™. I Could not handle the pain or â€˜midlife bluesâ€™ without knowing God is in control. Pm me if you want, I wonâ€™t preach, but will try to point you to the One who can help you.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Need to get blood work done. You are too young to be wore out. I was 48 when my son was born. I been blowin and goin with him for 17 years now. High Triglycerides, low testosterone and several other imbalances can make you feel sluggish. At 47 you should be at your peak!!


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Chronic pain is a real life-drainer, but so are some pain pills.


What do you take for pain relief, and how much do you take each day?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

tommy261 said:


> Here are the vitamins I take, for the guys who messaged me....hope it helps.


Interesting that three in the pic are anti inflammatory. Iâ€™m going to give them a try. How long have u been taking them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm no doctor. But what you are describing as a whole, is depression of some sort. 

I recognize it.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

After reading this thread, I need to get my testosterone checked. I'm 53 and definitely feel sluggish and apathetic at times.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Your feelings and the pain are NOT Normal. Go get every test you can think of and get it fixed. 

If you didn't have the back problems I'd tell you to start walking and go to the YMCA and do some light weights after seeing your doctor. Nothing works as well for modest depression than physical activity.

I'm 78 and used to have back pain and knee, wrist and other issues. I started at the Y about ten years ago and I feel better now than 15 years ago. Don't put up with that ****. Get it fixed. It's a great big, beautiful life out there. We all should be enjoying every day to its fullest. 

Heck, I just bought a Yamaha Keyboard and hired a piano teacher. You are NOT done yet until you let yourself be done.


richg99


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

you amaze me.........in a good way! ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Centex fisher said:


> After reading this thread, I need to get my testosterone checked. I'm 53 and definitely feel sluggish and apathetic at times.


Testosterone level start at about 1100 for young men and gradually drop as we age. However they should never go below 350. When i was tested in 12-2015, mine was 077. My weekends were nothing more than a series of short naps. Home projects started falling behind. sad_smiles

My doctor started me on a every other week regiment. I had to go to her office. Dose was high. After 6 months, she reduced the dose by 1/3. I thought about getting the pellet implants but since my wife now does the shots and I am kinda used to them, I still do the injections.

It definetly changed me back to "near awesome" stage.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Very encouraging hearing things like this from you and others. I am going to make an appointment with my Dr today.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Although I am older than the OP and my timing is different, he describes my lifestyle now to a T, pun intended. Mine has gotten to the ridiculous stage.

Over a year ago, I complained to my doctor about it. In comparison, I had *much* greater energy then than now; like I just fell off a cliff. He tested T back then and it was 289 at that time. No supplements were given.

Maybe I should get checked again? I hear horror stories of side affects, but really my quality of life has deteriorated. I am not depressed, I am content, but no drive for anything at all.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Cut out carbs, sugars and starches. Take Branch Chain Amino Acids and increase your electrolytes; Magnesium, Potassium and Sodium.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Talk to DCUnger! Look at the posts he has been put up in the jungle!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ox Eye said:


> Get to a doctor ASAP and repeat what you wrote here to him. No way is that normal.


GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

This is a a great thread. Could improve lives. OP get to the Doc. It would be great if you kept 2cool in the loop. Obviously, you are not alone. Could help a lot of people.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> This is a a great thread. Could improve lives. OP get to the Doc. It would be great if you kept 2cool in the loop. Obviously, you are not alone. Could help a lot of people.


X2


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll be honest...I've noticed it myself over the last year.

Partly due to a new job and stress...global team and stupid hours.

Appreciate the thread and some of the advice.

When you find yourself too tired to wake up and go fishing you know it's bad.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I sometimes start feeling the way your discussing

Go work with some Whining Millennials- you want to beat their heads in.... and problem fixed.....and show them what a real days work is

I do it almost every day.... 

Side note: the lunchâ€™s at TMC sometimes help


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Although I am older than the OP and my timing is different, he describes my lifestyle now to a T, pun intended. Mine has gotten to the ridiculous stage.
> 
> Over a year ago, I complained to my doctor about it. In comparison, I had *much* greater energy then than now; like I just fell off a cliff. He tested T back then and it was 289 at that time. No supplements were given.
> 
> Maybe I should get checked again? I hear horror stories of side affects, but really my quality of life has deteriorated. I am not depressed, I am content, but no drive for anything at all.


Kinda where I am too at 65... After consult and dr's. visits/tests, I go in on the 23rd of this month for the BioT pellet implant... I'll post back on how it goes... IF I REMEMBER to do so... Simply put, Gettin' old ain't for sissies!!


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Muddskipper said:


> I sometimes start feeling the way your discussing
> 
> Go work with some Whining Millennials- you want to beat their heads in.... and problem fixed.....and show them what a real days work is
> 
> ...


3303 Sage

You get a **** good lunch too!!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

How do they perform this test to determine T levels.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

fy0834 said:


> How do they perform this test to determine T levels.


They draw blood.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

They check your T- level by blood draw. Before 11am is best. They should also check your estrogen level as well.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Give blood every six months... will place this test in the Q.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Also, check out Chronic Fatigue Syndrome

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=23451441#post23451441


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

_As with most "good" things, it does come with a caveat:_

TUESDAY, July 10, 2018 (HealthDay News) -- The "low-T" craze appears to be waning, with fewer men in the United States turning to testosterone therapy as a way to stave off aging and sexual decline.

A steep decrease in testosterone prescriptions occurred between 2013 and 2016, coinciding with public *warnings that hormone therapy could increase men's risk of heart health issues and prostate cancer.
*
"We found that there was a very dramatic decrease in a short period of time," said lead researcher Jacques Baillargeon. He's a professor of preventive medicine and community health with the University of Texas Medical Branch at Galveston.

The number of men receiving testosterone therapy declined by 48 percent between 2013 and 2016, following a sixfold increase in prescriptions during the prior decade, researchers found.

There also was a 62 percent decrease in new testosterone users, the findings showed.

http://www.webmd.com/men/news/20180...ens-testosterone-supplements?src=RSS_PUBLIC#1


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Boy this sure sounds like me as of two weeks ago. Just plain tired all the time and sleep way more than I ever have.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

When I went in they found some blood in urine and wanted prostate cancer tests. Testosterone is steroids to cancer I was told. I took the shots for a while but mainly changed my diet and attitude, it helped but I agree with the OP on many fronts, as well as most who have responded.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

SD Hawkins said:


> When I went in they found some blood in urine and wanted prostate cancer tests. Testosterone is steroids to cancer I was told. I took the shots for a while but mainly changed my diet and attitude, it helped but I agree with the OP on many fronts, as well as most who have responded.


Glad you gettin checked Prayers for simple fix


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks to DC, I just take this eye contact test and would know low T or not! 

https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2596929


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

For all you boys taking injections there is something new called AVEED which is the new FDA approved T replacement here in the USA. Ask your doc about it if your having issues with other meds. Its reported to not increase red blood platelets, no spikes and lasts 2-3 months. I was referred to a specialist from my normal doc, not sure on price yet. 



It has been in used in Europe for some time now under the name Nebido if you google it.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Mick R said:


> Could also be clinical depression, as well as low T, or an underactive thyroid. I've seen depression sneak up on a few friends over the years and it totally changed the way they looked at life. Definitely see the Doc.


This is a good post and I am X2 here, because it happened to me too. I also agree with the others that a doctor is necessary ASAP, because your apathy can become chronic and the longer you are in this "rut" the longer and more difficult it is/will be to get out of it.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mine is work related.....and easily cured with application of vacation time, beach and drinks.

Problem is....I run out of the prescription every year after 5 weeks!


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

WGA1 said:


> About three months ago I woke up one morning and everything suddenly seemed like a big hassle. I've lost my usual ambition and it really has not come back. I use to be a gym rat but that just seems useless...in all fairness to that issue I now live in pain due to lower back issues and honestly the gym does not help. I've lost my desire to invest money, work on the yard landscaping, fishing, going to the cabin, even the slightest idea of dealing with a boat is too much hassle. Basically anything I use to live for seems like a PITA. The idea of just sitting in the house and watching TV all weekend doesn't seem like a bad idea and that is something that use to be like torture to me. Is this normal when you age? I'm 47 now and have definitely slowed down physically plus the joint pain is irritating. Not sure if I believe in the low T idea. I know we do lose testosterone as we age but it kind of seems like the low T centers are a fad...maybe not, dunno. Thinking about going to the doctor and see what he thinks...unless this is just normal.


So did you make it to the Doc?


----------

